# Simple Alchemy Reagent Bottle Prop build!



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Morning All!

Another week, another prop. This one is really simple build, but more so a good medium to present a whole set of alchemy reagent labels I designed for free use! So Enjoy and download the labels, always nice to have themed elements for fleshing out a build.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Love your work! Thanks for sharing.


----------

